# Orsino Othello Casio



## Johnw (Jul 23, 2008)

I am looking for information about the stern freezer trawler Orsino .I sailed on her in 1978-79 out of Albany in Western Australia She was owned by British United Trawlers and worked for Southern Ocean Trawlers in Albany
Any info would be greatly appreciated


----------

